# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  (سلطنة عمان) تعديل لاحكام اللائحة رقم ب م 7/4/75 بشان الاحتياطيات مقابل الودائع

## سالي جمعة

*تعديل لاحكام اللائحة رقم ب م 7/4/75 بشان الاحتياطيات مقابل الودائع

البلد**سلطنة عمان* *رقم النص**1/7/78*  *النوع** لائحة* *تاريخ م**10/2/1978* *تاريخ هـ* *لا يوجد* *عنوان النص* *تعديل لاحكام اللائحة رقم ب م 7/4/75 بشان الاحتياطيات مقابل  الودائع* 

*استناد*
*بعد الاطلاع على احكام  المادة 4-03ر3 * من القانون المصرفي العماني وعلى قرار مجلس المحافظين رقم 7/4/75  .

قرر المجلس ما يلي : -


* مادة (62) من القانون  المصرفي 114/2000*
 *الاهداف* *المادة  1**ينص هذا التعديل على الشروط والاحوال التي بموجبها يجب على البنك المرخص ان يحتفظ باحتياطيات مقابـل الودائـع طبقا لاحكـام المادة 4-03ر3 من القانون المصرفي العماني لعام 1974م .*
 *النسبة  المطلوبة* *المادة  2**على كل بنك مرخص ان يحتفظ في جميع الاوقات كوديعة في حساب المقاصة مع البنك المركزي العماني وفروعه مبلغا يساوي عند اضافته الى المبلغ الاجمالي للعملة التي يحتفظ بها ذلك البنك داخل السلطنة . 
ا) 5 % من المبلغ اليومي الاجمالي لجميع ودائع الطلب داخل السلطنة  والتي تشمل ودائع الادخار وكذلك ... 
ب) 5 % من المبلغ الاجمالي لجميع ودائع  الاجل داخل السلطنة .*
 *تعريف  المصطلحات* *المادة  3**المصطلحات الاتي بيانها  والمستعملة في هذا التعديل يكون لها المعنى المقابل لها ما لم يرد في النصوص خلاف  ذلك : 
ا) كلمة (بنك) او (بنوك) تعني البنك او البنوك المرخصة . 
ب) كلمة  (عملة) تعني العملة والنقود الاجنبية والمحلية التي يحتفظ بها البنك داخل السلطنة .  
ج) عبارة (فترة الاساس) تعني مدة اربع او خمس اسابيع والتي يحتسب خلالها متوسط ودائع الطلب والاجل من اجل تاسيس الاحتياطيات التي يحتفظ بها البنك خلال فترة الاحتساب التالية . 
د) عبارة (فترة الاحتساب) تعني مدة اربع او خمس اسابيع تبدا في يوم الجمعة الذي يلي الخميس الاخير من كل شهر وتنتهي في يوم الخميس الاخير من الشهر التالي . 
هـ) كلمة (متوسط) كما هي مستعملة بالنسبة لبند معين تعني المتوسط المستخرج عن طريق اضافة رصيد هذا البند عند نهاية الدوام لعدة ايام معينة اما في فترة الاساس او في فترة الاحتساب ، ثم قسمة المجموع الناتج على عدد نفس الايام المعينة خلال الفترة .*
 *احتساب متوسط صافي  الاحتياطيات المطلوبة خلال فترة ا* *المادة  4**يتحدد المتوسط لكل فترة اساس لودائع الطلب وتشمل ودائع الادخار ولودائع الاجل وللعملة التي يحتفظ بها كل بنك بالطريقة المذكورة في ورقة العمل المرفقة بهذا التعديل (المرفق رقم 1 ، 2) وتحتوي ورقة العمل على تعليمات تبين تصنيف الودائع بالنسبة لكل بند من البنود .*
 *فترة  الاحتساب* *المادة  5*
*المتوسط الصافي للاحتياطيات المطلوبة المستمدة من العد المذكور في ورقة العمل المشار اليها في المادة 4 بعاليه يحتفظ به في حساب المقاصة لدى البنك المركزي وفروعه خلال فترة الاحتساب التي تلي فترة الاساس التي تم خلالها تحديد المتوسط الصافي للاحتياطيات المطلوبة .*
 *التقارير* *المادة  6*
*يقدم كل بنك الى البنك المركزي في يوم العمل الاول التالي لليوم الاخير من فترة الاحتساب تقريرا من نسختين بالطريقة الموضحة في النموذج المرفق بهذا التعديل (مرفق رقم 3) وهذا النموذج سوف يكون مصحوبا بنسختين من ورقة العمل المذكورة في المادة 4 بعاليه .*
 *العجز في  الاحتياطيات المطلوب الاحتفاظ بها* *المادة  7**عندما يكون المتوسط في رصيد المقاصة في اي فترة احتساب اقل من المتوسط المطلوب طبقا لفترة الاساس السابقة فان العجز يعالج بالطريقة التالية : - 
ا) في اي يوم عمل من ايام فترة الاحتساب التالية يحول المبلغ من حساب المقاصة الخاص بالبنك بمسقط الى حساب يعرف باسم (حساب ودائع الاحتياطيات المطلوبة) وهذا المبلغ يستمد من التقرير المرفق بهذا التعديل (مرفق رقم 3) . 
ب) في يوم العمل العاشر من فترة الاحتساب الجديدة فان رصيد حساب ودائع الاحتياطيات المطلوبة سوف يعاد تسجيله لحساب غرفة المقاصة بمسقط الخاص بالبنك المعني .*
 *الجزاءات* *المادة  8**البنك الذي يتعرض لعجز في اي فترة احتساب او يفشل في الاستجابة لاحكام هذه اللائحة سوف يتعرض للجزاءات المنصوص عنها في القانون المصرفي العماني لعام 1974م او في اللوائح التي يصدرها البنك المركزي العماني .*
*المادة  9**ينشر هذا التعديل في  الجريدة الرسمية .*

----------

